# Chicken may have eaten prickly sow-thistle



## mmccarthy781 (Jun 2, 2013)

So when my chickens get to come out of their run, they always go right behind the coop to dig for bugs and pick at leaves. Today I was behind the coop, and saw that there was a prickly sow-thistle with what looked like a few bites out of it: http://www.gardenorganic.org.uk/organicweeds/weed_information/weed.php?id=74.
If you're not familiar with this plant, it is covered with stiff thin spines, i'm worried that a chicken may get internal injuries if it ate this. What do you guys think? Should I be on the look out for any symptoms of injury? How do chickens show that they're in pain?

Thanks!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Chickens pretty well know what they can and cannot eat out on pasture, so just trust the birds. Never had a range bird yet die from eating something it shouldn't.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They will be fine. Chickens tend to not eat the stuff they shouldn't. Of course there is the occasional chicken who will but really I think yours will be fine.


----------

